
Ask HN: Why does Amazon not allow certain shower heads to be shipped to CA? - HoppedUpMenace
Example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Waterpik-XRO-763-Pressure-Powerpulse-Detachable&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B071D7WCT8&#x2F;ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&amp;keywords=shower%2Bhead&amp;qid=1600420162&amp;sr=8-7&amp;th=1
======
raxxorrax
I would assume it is because of certification issues and the manufacturer
might have skipped that for Canada. That is pretty common because the process
can be expensive and maybe the market is too small or too competitive.

Certification issues are actually quite complicated in our new megacorp
international trade. The requirement for certifications is often simply
ignored by third party vendors and enforcement is difficult.

------
zimpenfish
[https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-shower-
heads-20...](https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-shower-
heads-20150812-story.html)

Probably because they don't conform to regulations?

------
mimixco
If by CA you mean California, years ago they implemented strict rules on flow
rate of shower heads in an attempt to curb water usage. Many companies added
flow restrictors that customers simply removed. Other designs couldn't be sold
at all.

------
HoppedUpMenace
Thanks for the replies!

------
stevespang
So have the shower head shipped to a friend anywhere else, who then privately
ships it to you.

